# Another question about achieving near white soap



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

If the trick is to freeze your milk and add your lye slowly keeping things as cool as possible then why is it when I make soap with my lye dissolved in water and add my milk after that's been well mixed into my oils I still don't get light colored soap? Seems my milk wouldn't get heated up any more than the other method. The best I can get is light tan. :/


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

What oils are you using?

I made the Walmart Recipe and added aloe vera and tea tree oil and have as close to white as I think I am going to get. My lard did not melt all the way and I used colder milk. The bar was also pretty hard before I even cut the log!


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Some FO's will also darken your soap but I don't think you will every get snow white soap with 100% goat milk.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

My unscented is light tan. I use coconut, palm, palm kernel, shea, olive, rice bran, and castor. It is a little lighter when I use tallow or lard but still just another shade lighter of tan.


----------



## SimplyE (Jan 15, 2010)

The shea and rice bran are not white oils, which is where your problem is. If you alter your recipe and add "white" oils, you will have a lighter soap. Also, EVOO will turn it a greenish color. 

HTH!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I was just going to say, shea and castor, too. 
When I get my ivory white soaps its because I use 100% frozen GM and use no water. I also try not to use FO's, haven't had the same problem with EOS except for citrus and cinnamon cassia. Even "MY Knotty" pine is close to white, but I add herbs and some colorant for appeal.
Tam


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah....I was pretty sure the rice bran was one of the culprits. Another reason I'm going to try safflower. Didn't realize that about the shea though. Hmmmm. I really don't want to take that out of my soap though.


----------



## SimplyE (Jan 15, 2010)

Kalne said:


> Didn't realize that about the shea though. Hmmmm. I really don't want to take that out of my soap though.


Then don't. If you like your soap, then why take out an ingredient just for a lighter soap?


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

You could always use refined shea, too, as it is white. RBO yields a lighter soap than Olive Pomace, the EVOO I used was so pale it was as light as safflower. Sunflower makes a much lighter soap than safflower. I don't use lard, so no white soap here


----------

